# photobucket problem?



## saintsday (Oct 16, 2005)

For the last month or more none of the pictures I've tried to post have appeared and I've had to put in links. Photobucket used to work just fine and I haven't changed anything.
Ideas?


----------



## SAXISMYAXE (Jun 13, 2003)

I don't seem to have any difficulty linking from my albums, using the DIRECT LINK and IMG script.


----------



## spartacus (Jan 2, 2007)

Nor I










Cousin dad and me

(I'm the pretty one)


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

No Problems here!


----------



## saintsday (Oct 16, 2005)

This is a good example of how you can run on autopilot and crash and burn.
I just noticed that they shuffled the order of the linking options. I was copying the wrong one.
Thanks, guys.


----------



## gary (Feb 4, 2003)

Is my Photobucket working?


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)




----------

